# Why Jonathan Edwards Got Fired



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 27, 2007)

How Jonathan Edwards got fired.Mark Dever brings an excellent message and study about brother Edwards and the circumstances of his day. Also covers the history of the halfway covenant.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought this was the real reason:



> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_ on 8/24/2005
> 
> But since you cannot get enough information about alcohol consumption than perhaps you should discover the old puritan classics on alcohol consumption... there is veritable treasure trove of unread books on alcohol consumption out there... Lets see there is...
> 
> ...


----------

